# Horse with a broken tooth?



## mil1212 (18 January 2015)

My horse snapped the end off his canine tooth a couple of years ago (in a rug buckle, self inflicted!) Vet at time said it should be ok and just keep an eye on. It has never bothered him.  Then tonight when i was making their tea there was a clang and i looked to see a horse retreating into his stable, having obviously caught his teeth on something (i dont know what, maybe the stable door). Went to see and he has split the same (lower) canine tooth. It seems to have fractured across at an angle and the top bit is very loose &#128553;
i syringed it with salt water and he's eaten his tea and hay, i decided its not an emergency call out but will phone vets first thing. What do you think will happen? Slightly concerned they will have to pull the whole tooth which I dont think will be an easy job. Having recently cracked my own tooth I cant imagine its anything less than really painful!
You can see the blister and cracked bit still attached in these pics. Worried now &#128532;


----------



## Silverfire (18 January 2015)

mil1212 said:



			My horse snapped the end off his canine tooth a couple of years ago (in a rug buckle, self inflicted!) Vet at time said it should be ok and just keep an eye on. It has never bothered him.  Then tonight when i was making their tea there was a clang and i looked to see a horse retreating into his stable, having obviously caught his teeth on something (i dont know what, maybe the stable door). Went to see and he has split the same (lower) canine tooth. It seems to have fractured across at an angle and the top bit is very loose &#128553;
i syringed it with salt water and he's eaten his tea and hay, i decided its not an emergency call out but will phone vets first thing. What do you think will happen? Slightly concerned they will have to pull the whole tooth which I dont think will be an easy job. Having recently cracked my own tooth I cant imagine its anything less than really painful!
You can see the blister and cracked bit still attached in these pics. Worried now &#128532;










Click to expand...

Poor boy, sorry no help with the broken tooth but noticed he has red spots under his tongue. Does he have any anywhere else in his mouth?


----------



## mil1212 (18 January 2015)

I dont know i hadnt noticed them until on the photo, please dont say this is something else i need to worry about?!


----------



## be positive (18 January 2015)

I would think if the crack doesnt go into the gum, hard to see on the photo, a dentist should be able to rasp it down well, once the blister has settled, so it is less likely to get caught again, certainly worth trying as easier than removing.


----------



## mil1212 (18 January 2015)

The whole end of the tooth waggles, and it seems the crack goes into the gum as the end would have come away otherwise. Hurry up tomorrow!


----------



## stranger1612 (19 January 2015)

The fracture has entered the sensitive pulp so will likely result in infection. On occasion these can 'seal' without complication but I would suggest seeking your VS opinion as to whether either extraction or a root canal are possible options. Rasping the canine tooth is never to be recommended as it will enter the sensitive pulp and predispose the tooth to infection and permanent tooth-ache.


----------



## Potter84 (29 February 2016)

Zombie thread revival 

If the op is still here what was the outcome of this? Just noticed today my horse has broken one of his canine teeth &#128528;


----------



## dallastheo1 (15 May 2016)

Potter84 said:



			Zombie thread revival 

If the op is still here what was the outcome of this? Just noticed today my horse has broken one of his canine teeth &#128528;
		
Click to expand...

What happened with yours? I have viewed a horse with 2 cracked incisors I don't have a clue what the outcome is can anyone help!?


----------

